# My angels together again



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My beloved pack is together again. Friday I let Stroker, my beloved horse of over 25 years go. He felt no pain as I pet his face till he was gone. I can't believe they are all gone, never to be forgotten always in my heart. My heart that has been broken in a million pieces by each one. I will cherish this picture forever, it was from a time of happiness no one can ever take away what we had, no one could ever take thier place. Life will never be the same without them in it. 


RIP Dixie, Stroker, Chazzy & Cheyenne


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

It's a beautiful pack. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful picture, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It never gets easier to loose a beloved pet. 

I love your picture. Both horses look as if to say, "Hey! What's that over there?" And you can almost hear your puppers saying, " Gotta put us on this stinkin' lead. We're big enough to run on our own. Hurry up and take the picture...hurry...hurry"


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I know that it is not the same with them gone and it never will be, but along with your memories you have that beautiful picture of them all to cherish. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

What a beautiful picture...your pack will always be in your heart


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

So sad. At least they are all romping in heaven and you will someday meet up with them once again.


----------



## paula k (Jun 15, 2011)

memories forever and broken heart as well. I am so sorry for your pain. the pic is just a beautiful thing to share with us. Thank you.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Your guys were beautiful... Really sorry for your loss.. Xhugsx_


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I so wish our lives and our pets' lives had more equivalent lengths. A life for the four-footed one lived in love, kindness, experiences, and happiness is all an animal can ever ask for. Hugs to you and hopes of remembering fondly all the great times. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

What a beautiful pack. I am so very sorry for your loss. No matter how long we have with them, it is never long enough.


----------

